# Almond Cloud Cookies



## lpool (Oct 9, 2007)

Has anyone ever heard of these cookies? Was looking through a publication and came across this. No recipe in sight but I love ALL things almond and have searched all my cook books to no avail. All I know that that they are supposed to be dropped cookies, light and crunchy outside, extra-gooey inside. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## cheesecake man (Sep 27, 2007)

If you will do a yahoo search or google search for a recipe for almond cloud cookies it will pull up quite a few recipes.


----------



## dmcdx (Feb 12, 2008)

*ALMOND CLOUD COOKIES*

7 ounces almond paste (grated)
3 egg whites 
3/4 cup sugar
1 teaspoon lemon zest
1/2 teaspoon almond extract
powdered sugar for dusting

Cover cookie sheets with parchment paper. In large bowl whip egg whites until soft peaks form. Gradually sprinkle in the sugar and keep whipping until egg whites can hold a stiff peak, this will take about 5 minutes. Add lemon zest and almond extract to the rest of the meringue just before the end of whipping. Gently fold in grated almond paste. Drop mounds by spoonfuls onto cookie sheets. Allow to sit out 30 minutes until light crust forms before baking. Dust with powdered sugar, then bake in a preheated 325 degree oven for 15-20 minutes until golden brown. Remove from oven, allow to cool 5 minutes on baking sheet, then transfer cookies to cooling rack to cool completely.

Makes 1 dozen large cookies.


----------

